# How many fish in a 75 gallon tank?



## Q75peacock (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey guys, I have a 75 gallon male african cichlid and shell dweller tank. I have 5 shell dwellers less than two inches and 7 peacocks ranging from 2 to 3 inches for a total of 12 fish. I understand they are juveniles but, the tank looks so empty. Do you guys think I can comfortably add a few more fish since the shell dwellers won't get as big?


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

I assume that your tank is 4 feet long. I would shy away with additions from the Hap, Peacock, Mbuna species. Your peacocks will get to be about 5 inches. Is your tank crowded with decorations? I have a clown loach in with my more peaceful mbunas and peacocks and he is doing fine. You could also go for dither fish (danios). They stay at the top and school.


----------



## Q75peacock (Jan 8, 2016)

velenc said:


> I assume that your tank is 4 feet long. I would shy away with additions from the Hap, Peacock, Mbuna species. Your peacocks will get to be about 5 inches. Is your tank crowded with decorations? I have a clown loach in with my more peaceful mbunas and peacocks and he is doing fine. You could also go for dither fish (danios). They stay at the top and school.


Yeah, The picture I have of the tank on my profile is old. I have probably 30 rocks in there. I got the decorations right where I like them now so it helps. It is a good idea to add some danios to the tank. I have them in one of my other tanks and enjoy them. I figured the cichlids would kill them but may be worth a shot. I have a Synodontis petricola catfish in the tank and he seems to do fine. I might add a clown loach also. Thanks for the ideas. That really helps! All the best,

Q


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Many people get a "dither fish" species in their tanks (which are normally danio's). I do not have them personally, but many use them to make their other fish feel safer and have seen positive results. If you like danio's I think it is a great idea for your tank.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Your tank is fairly large, big enough for anything you have. It's more a matter of how much filtration and how many water changes you are willing to do than anything else.

The shell dwellers are tiny though, you could certainly double what you have now. But if you fill out with some schooling fish then you can add a lot of activity without adding much bioload.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My Malawi did not do well with shell dwellers and vice versa. Some like the dwarf rainbows with Malawi.


----------



## Q75peacock (Jan 8, 2016)

Okay. I like the danios idea. I currently am running a 75 gallon filter and do weekly 35 percent water changes. I think I'll try some. Thanks guys!


----------

